# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  guppies fries

## harrynkl

today saw my albino female give birth in my planted tank, the problem is now, it a planted tank hard to catch it, plus the other albino and moscow black female eating some of the fries :Crying:  

now only can look out and scoop the fires out manage to get 5 of them

question will the fries survive if i put in a container without food for a day till tomorrow i go to LFS to but other stuffs and the fries food. i add a moss ball and a few moss into the container from the main tank

----------

